# Palette Cleansing Before A Good CC



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

hey all.... i haven't seen much posted on this, so I wanted to get some opinions. other that the delicious liquids furnished by Al K. Hol & Co., what are some consumable liquids out there which may be used as a palette cleanser before a fine cc? i use smokeless tobacco through the day, and my taste buds get pretty gunked up, and i have not been able to discern some nuances of flavor in some of my finer smokes. i have tried: water, apple juice, cranberry juice (horrid stuff, it is!) to try to cut the smokeless coating...all to no avail. what say you?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Listerine?

Seriously though, I'm a coffee and chocolate guy when it comes to pre-cocktail-hour drinks with cigars. Not so much palate cleansers as complimentary flavors.

When it comes to fine dining, the classic mid-course palate cleanser is a light citrus sorbet... for wine tastings, saltines and water. Might work for cigars as well.


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

LOL! yes, i have tried Listerine! that, too, is horrid stuff. i follow your logic. time to stock up on some sorbet.


----------



## ForceofWill (Sep 6, 2008)

I was gonna say orange sorbet as well but I just use coffee lol.


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Sweat tea works well


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

tomp said:


> Sweat tea works well


I drink sweet tea on a daily basis. But, IMO, the tannin in it is not a good match for cigars.


----------



## Chewbacca (Oct 10, 2015)

Ginger beer works well for me.


----------



## Champagne InHand (Sep 14, 2015)

cola, ginger beer, ginger ale, hyper tonic saline solution..gargle with the salt water and brush the area you pack your chew. Baking soda also can be used to brush the teeth gum and tongue. Gargle well with warm water and have a cleaner friendlier mouth. Munch on some saltine crackers with ginger ale/beer or cola, and let your saliva do its job. Best of luck.


----------



## WABOOM (Oct 15, 2015)

Bio-Tene, or a simple salt water rinse


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

coconut oil


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

bacon


----------



## jmcqueen (Dec 22, 2015)

coconut oil? what the.............


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

jmcqueen said:


> coconut oil? what the.............


I guess that's assuming you want to clear your palate and get a nice even suntan on your tongue at the same time.


----------



## brazil stogie (Mar 22, 2013)

whisky


----------



## tomp (Dec 13, 2015)

Rondo said:


> bacon


Bacon is the answer for everything!


----------



## BMWBen (Dec 19, 2014)

Coconut oil is a natural antibacterial solution. It's great for your gums and will get rid of any unwanted tastes in your mouth. its great for cleaning out your mouth after a cigar too.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Lemon water works best.
It has to do with the acidity


----------



## Rick Hendeson (Apr 8, 2014)

virgin's blood


----------

